# illegal cctv, satellite dishes, ariels and a foriegn radio station



## charlie01 (25 Apr 2010)

hi,
there is someone lives close to me who is after putting a cctv in his front window which faces his garden and also the footpath along with a communal area where kids play. we live in a small estate. Is this legal?

Also he has 2 satellite dishes on his wall and a large one on the ground in his back garden. He has ariels outside his house too. 

I know he is broadcasting a radio station abroad too.

Is this legal?

Many thanks.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Apr 2010)

Report him to the Gardai .... cctv and children ..... Let them investigate it. 

Report him here for illegal broadcasting:

[broken link removed]


----------



## nuac (25 Apr 2010)

AFAIK Planning permission rquired for CCTV and Satellite dishes.   Check with local planning authority.


----------



## TwoWheels (25 Apr 2010)

Why does it worry you ?


----------



## charlie01 (25 Apr 2010)

i dont want to be filmed and certainly dont want my family to be. im just checking out the legality of it.


----------



## shesells (25 Apr 2010)

Planning permission is only needed for satellite dishes on the front of a property.

Are you in a managed development? If so then you may have other ways of getting them removed.


----------



## TwoWheels (26 Apr 2010)

charlie01 said:


> i dont want to be filmed and certainly dont want my family to be. im just checking out the legality of it.


 
Why ?


----------



## Locke (26 Apr 2010)

ASFAIK, 
yYou can go to the Data Protection Commisioner if this person is operating as a Radio station/organisation. There is precedent regarding CCTV.

If it can be proven that the Camera is recording footage that is outside their garden and infringing on other's privacy they would follow up.

[broken link removed]


----------



## PaddyBloggit (26 Apr 2010)

TwoWheels said:


> Why ?



Privacy, fear of images of family appearing on the net ... lots of reasons ...


----------



## Pique318 (26 Apr 2010)

Unless he's recording images of private property (ie, not his own) then I think there's nothing to stop him. Public places are exactly that. You can walk down the street with a camcorder if you like...tourists do !
He can argue (quite rightly) that he's only protecting his property.
Satellite dishes are only subject to planning when on the front of a property, or above a certain height (not sure exact height).
How do you 'know' he's broadcasting? Maybe he's  a HAM radio operator. Is that illegal ?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (26 Apr 2010)

Unless he's deliberately pointing his camera towards children at play etc.

OP's has concerns re. his own family so he should err on the side of caution and get Gardaí to check it out.


----------



## jhegarty (26 Apr 2010)

Locke said:


> If it can be proven that the Camera is recording footage that is outside their garden and infringing on other's privacy they would follow up.
> 
> [broken link removed]



Where does any of that suggest you have a right to privacy in a public street ?


----------



## Locke (27 Apr 2010)

jhegarty said:


> Where does any of that suggest you have a right to privacy in a public street ?


 
It doesn't but what I said was if it infringes on others privacy, I wasn't talking about public area so don't be so bloody picky. Just offering what I can in regards to the situation where we may not know the full facts.


----------



## TwoWheels (27 Apr 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Privacy, fear of images of family appearing on the net ... lots of reasons ...



That's just media hyped paronoid nonsense, do you have the same worry every time you walk down any main street or into a shop? 
You really should get over yourself and live your life.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 Apr 2010)

TwoWheels said:


> You really should get over yourself and live your life.



What's with the tone?

OP has genuine concerns. Personally I have no difficulty walking down the street or walking into a shop.

The issue I would have here is with respect to somebody pointing a camera at kids at play.

I wouldn't want my kids taped and the OP has a genuine concern about this.

Child Protection has been sadly neglected over the years and we're seeing the results of it in the media (hyped or not).

Images of children can't be used by schools without written permission from parents and even then they're used with caution.

The OP has a right to protect his family as he sees fit and I think calling the whole thing an over reaction isn't helping.

The whole thing may just be about an individual being overly protective of his property but if he's pointing a camera at kids it should be checked out.

If something happens to those kids and nothing is done then saying something like 'You really should get over yourself and live your life.' isn't going to help them much.' later on.


----------



## ShadyBrady (28 Apr 2010)

I don't think you need planning permission for cctv? *edit I think I am wrong*

[broken link removed] says pp is needed for cctv. Is planning required if the camera is *inside* the house looking out at front of house?


----------



## rockofages (29 Apr 2010)

Only the first sat dish is exempt from PP. Second and subsequent dishes require PP. Any dish on the front elevation of a house will require PP regardless of how many other dishes are on the property.


----------



## Yeager (29 Apr 2010)

I wonder is his radio station any good? It would have to be better than the rubbish we tolerate here. 

I'd fancy myself at a bit of the 'just a minute quiz' if he has one. Will you try and find out when you are over annoying him to take down his dish. 

Thanks.


----------



## Complainer (30 Apr 2010)

charlie01 said:


> I know he is broadcasting a radio station abroad too.


What does this mean, exactly? Are you saying that he is actually broadcasting from his house, i.e. you can stand outside with a radio and pick up a signal? Or is he using his house as a studio to record programs for broadcast, or what?


----------



## csirl (30 Apr 2010)

> I know he is broadcasting a radio station abroad too.


 
Don't get this either. 

To broadcast a radio station, you need a transmitter. Its not possible to get a transmitter that only works once the signals cross over political borders. To broadcast abroad from Ireland, you'd need a huge transmitter, probably on top of a high mountain. And everyone in Ireland would get the signal.

There is nothing illegal about someone "broadcasting" over the web from their house as it does not require a transmitter. There's also nothing illegal about someone recordng a radio programme and sending it abroad for broadcast by a station in another country.


----------



## JamesGG (2 May 2010)

Yea what do you mean broadcasting a radio station? From a housin estate to broadcast to another country you would need some height and power. Sure you can only get the bbc here on really good days on the radio.


----------



## RMCF (2 May 2010)

Maybe he's a drug dealer?

The CCTV is to monitor who's approaching his house?

Pre-warn him of the guys coming to 'whack' him?


----------

